# perdido key



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I just moved to the area from panama city. I'm just over the bridge from perdido key. Were can I go do some fishing from the bank from here? Theres a bait/fishing shop in the winn Dixie center he didn't help me at all.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Go under the bridge (north side), would be a good place to start. Uh huh...Gray's is not much help.


----------



## superdave (Jul 3, 2009)

It will cost you a little money to get into the parks, but you can go to Big Lagoon State Park and fish behind the amphitheater or go to Johnson's Beach national seashore and walk out the the point where the kayak launch is, on the sound side.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

After coming over the Theo Baars bridge, take the big curve to the right and go to first public parking lot on the left. Go right behind the parking lot and rig for Pomano. They bite is on.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*fish*



superdave said:


> It will cost you a little money to get into the parks, but you can go to Big Lagoon State Park and fish behind the amphitheater or go to Johnson's Beach national seashore and walk out the the point where the kayak launch is, on the sound side.


A years pass at Johnson Beach is only $25 (I think), great deal.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

hit up the docks at Grand Lagoon esp at night... or wade fish down the nature trail at Johnson's beach.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

There are plenty of grass beds at Johnson's Beach and Big Lagoon that are accessible from the bank. I have done well in both areas. I have seen people fish under Baar's bridge but have not stayed around long enough to see if there was anything caught. Good luck and welcome to the area. If the fish are not biting, the sports bar opens at 11 am. If the gnats are biting Legends Bar opens at 7:30 am.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The family pass for Big Lagoon is $120 which includes the night pass. Ask for the price if you are a Disabled Vet. The Johnson beach pass is $25. There is a night pass but it must be purchased at Fort Pickens the last I heard. I think that was $75.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

You can purchase the Nite Owl pass at Johnson's Beach but only limited times. I think it is like 10-4 Tuesday thru Thursday. Also I think it is more like $35. I should know exactly, I just bought one in September but I don't. The hardest part is getting the pin number every month. They make it harder than it should be. I'm don't want to complain because I'm afraid they will drop it altogether.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Johnsons Beach would be a very good location for you to fish, you should do pretty good.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

im no pro but i have lived down the road for bout 13 years now and i agree johnsons beach sound side is a good place to start i perfer big lagoon side on the north side of the pass as i can get live bait easier thats just me but just get ur self a popping cork if its not to windy or mirrodine lure like a top dog /she pup or whatever my fav live bait is finger mullet if u have a cast net and can find them just put some time in and u will find the fish out there be mind full of the tides they affect the fishing a good bit there good luck and tight lines


----------

